# 1 year old siamese peeing/pooping everywhere



## sailboats (Aug 12, 2008)

My friend gave me a siamese cat in October and told me it was litter box trained, but when he turned 1 in March he started peeing and pooping on our carpet. He is spayed. How do I fix this problem? I clean his litter box everyday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Give the cat back to your 'friend'.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, Thats not very helpful Dusty
I would go back to basics, put the cat in 1 room only with the tray, food, water ect and go from there.*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay - the basic things to check are 

1. Visit a vet for a health check to rule out any medical reasons.
2. Try a different sort of litter tray - if he has an open tray - try a hooded 
one.
3. Make sure it is in a quiet area out of the main "busy" areas of the lounge/
dining room/hall areas
4. Try a different type of litter - he may hate the litter you use now. If you
use a clumping - try a non clumping or recycled newspaper type. Or try
Catattract Cat litter.
5. If you are able - scoop it out as and when he uses it rather than just once
a day - some cats are extremely fussy that way.

Good luck.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd go with Selks and Kaz on this one Sail


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

is he whole or neutered? 

edit: Whoops, neutered! However males I think are more territorial even when neutered - maybe he is marking. Any other cats around? If you let him out - how? Via a cat flap? Can anybody else gain access? *Creeping cat music lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sailboats said:


> My friend gave me a siamese cat in October and told me it was litter box trained, but when he turned 1 in March he started peeing and pooping on our carpet. He is spayed. How do I fix this problem? I clean his litter box everyday.


i love how you refer to your cat as "it"

did anything happen in march to of made your cat stressed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

id put him in a crate with enough room for a litter tray , some vetbed or a blanket food and water give him stretch time every day , do this for a few days then if when you let him back out you catch him in the act tell him off in a stern but not too loud voice and put him in the crate for an hour he will soon learn .......... its like kids and the naughty chair lol


----------



## sailboats (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks everyone for your help! hopefully he'll start behaving!


----------



## kirstencc (Aug 4, 2008)

*^^^*

Spam?


----------



## sailboats (Aug 12, 2008)

kirstencc said:


> *^^^*
> 
> Spam?


what? no this isn't spam...


----------

